# Snake Bite



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

My oldest boy just got bit by a rattlesnake at Demi John Island









Sitting at the er now. Be careful out there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Prayers for your son. Hope he is OK.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! Prayers sent


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for your son for a quick recovery.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Whew, foot looks swollen big time. Looks like he is doing good though. Hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just hit him with morphine He's happy now. Swelling is getting worse but we're just monitoring it for now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Prayers from here George. Keep us up on how he's doing brother.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Holy cow - prayers for a speedy recovery. Hope the offending snake lost its life.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow not good. Praying all turns out OK. How big was the snake ??


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers up! But I bet those pretty nurses and good drugs will help his spirits!


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

Did the snake bite threw shoes or was he barefooted. I hope he killed that snake.


----------



## lovemylabs (Jan 1, 2013)

Yikes! Prayers for your son.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

2 footer that he had to kick off his bare foot. Transferring to Galveston now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

Prayers sent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers sent.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayer sent!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

He looks like he's handling it well...the painkillers must be kicking in good. He'll be letting the nurses know when they start to wear off. 
Hopefully he didn't get hit with a full dose of venom and the swelling will be minimized.

Prayers up for a quick recovery!!


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I love the attention of a pretty nurse but hate pain, and snakes even more. Hoping he comes out of it OK.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I will say a prayer for him. Like someone else said, I hope that snake is dead.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hope he's OK. I'd be really worried though.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

If I was inappropriate I apologize. I certainly am saying prayers for his full recovery.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Man that Sux. I hope that foot drains soon. Big stout boy, looks like his immune system will help fight that venom.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

JFolm said:


> Whew, foot looks swollen big time. Looks like he is doing good though. Hope for a speedy recovery.


Looks like he needs a sponge bath. Seriously, I do pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope he gets well . For a bit of encouragement, I was struck in the leg by a rattlesnake in 1975. Spent several days in the hospital. Not all snake bites are that bad, sometimes they just don't release much venom for whatever reason . Thats what happened to me. The surgery caused more problems than the snake bite. The area that turned black was smaller than a dime. Will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd be much more concerned with getting anti-venom on board over pain juice!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'd be much more concerned with getting anti-venom on board over pain juice!


 I would imagine that is not terribly hard to locate in Texas.

Hopefully he won't need any at all.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Prayers up, I don't like rattlers


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Prayers up! But I bet those pretty nurses and good drugs will help his spirits!





POC Fishin' Gal said:


> If I was inappropriate I apologize. I certainly am saying prayers for his full recovery.


I don't think you were inappropriate. Everyone here is hoping the best for BR549's son.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Praying for him and hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh bless his heart. Prayers for a speedy and complete recovery. He looks so calm!! If that were me, they'd be doing CPR for the heart attack the encounter created.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

snake didn't like that pink outfit.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

I didn't see anything inappropriate. Pretty nurses and drugs didn't help much. Thanks to all for the prayers and the snake is still out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

I know you are a bit busy at the time, but when you get a few, I think a lot of us are interested how exactly he got bit.

Was he just walking along and there was a snake in the brush?

Did it rattle?

I have heard that the hog problem we have in texas has led to the rapid evolution of the rattlesnake and has resulted in rattlesnake no longer giving the warning buzzz.

Did it bite thru a shoe or was he in flip flops.

Did he get a good look at it?

Did he manage to kill it and have a cool trophy?

How quick did he manage to get medical attention?

Did he have to drive himself to the ER or was it a bamb-ulance ride?

Etc.


Good wishes sent his way.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

We're just sitting waiting Grumpy so let me tell you what he said. My boat was at my cousins house at Demi john but not on the island. He has about a dozen boats there and the snake was coiled inside a cinder block that was holding up the boat next to mine. He was by himself and had just closed the hitch and was walking back to get in the truck when it struck him. No rattling, no hold my beer and watch this and no dead snake. He had to kick his foot around to get it off of his bare foot so he got a good look and has seen plenty in the past. I was home and he called me as he was unhooking the boat. I called his mother who called the er in Angleton so they would be expecting him. I called him back and drove his way as he drove himself to the er. We were transported by ambulance to Galveston and they are redoing all his blood work and are going to keep him overnight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

wow. Prayers for sure. I am thinking Texas has plenty of anti-venom.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Dammnit.... praying for yall and please keep us updated. hope all goes well..


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Hope for a speedy recovery! Prayers up!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Prayers sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Prayers for him getting over the snakebite.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't think he's going to have a hard time in that hospital bed. Those nurses are going to make his visit oh so much better. Well wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Diamondback or Massauga?


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Hope he is doing good. Looks like he's holding it down in the pic.

Also....which one is the pretty nurse?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Prayers sent for you son, for a full and speedy recovery Br549. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

If he had to kick it off he probably got more than he should. Young snakes are more likely to give bigger doses than older snakes due to older snakes know the difference between food strikes and defense strikes. 

Praying he didn't get much.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Africanut said:


> Diamondback or Massauga?


I've never seen a massauga in BC, thought those were an outwest thing.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Hang in there*

Tell Jr. to hang in there. I've been there and done that and it's not a fun few days. Getting past the point of anti-venom decision is good - don't want that stuff unless absolutely necessary. Morphine is your friend.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

They said anti venom is rarely used because it can be as bad as getting bit depending on how your body reacts to it. Just pain management and antibiotics so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Friend of mine got hit while working in Bracketville a couple of years ago.
No anti venom given for the reason you mentioned. It took quite a while for the poison to dissipate in his system. 
His ordeal turned out OK, but it did take some time.
Good luck to him.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

What's the ol foot look like this morning? Glad he's doing ok.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Got bit by one on my foot when I was 18

My whole leg swelled up light a football

He'll survive


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent!!!!!!!

Thanks for telling your story, helps us stay aware!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent. I hope everything turns out great.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

It is called anti-venin, not anti-venom. A patient must be tested before giving them a dose of it. Allergies to anti-venin can cause the stuff to be worse than the snake bite. I learned all this when I was bitten....


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

what is his name? I will put him on the church prayer list.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Jungle_Jim said:


> It is called anti-venin, not anti-venom. A patient must be tested before giving them a dose of it. Allergies to anti-venin can cause the stuff to be worse than the snake bite. I learned all this when I was bitten....


I googled the term you used and it said:

Do you mean Anti-venom?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antivenom

Yes, they do a quick test to see if you are allergic, but it does not take long does it? I believe horse blood in the base for anti-venom.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Swelling is localized in his foot and ankle. Only increased by half a centimeter overnight. Lots of pain but he's sleeping well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Dang, I'll be praying!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers for your son!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Praying for a quick recovery and minimal discomfort.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers going up.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

It could happen to any of us. Prayers sent. From the pic, he looks to be doing ok. I'm sure they had lots of antivenom for a rattler.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, glad he is doing well. My wife got bit by a 8" copperhead on about the same place on her foot a few years ago and her foot was swollen twice that size with a black streak up to her hip. Very painful though. Prayers for your son.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Hope your son is doing better!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Finally getting released. Thank you all for the prayers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Prayers for your son. The fact that they didn't feel the need to try and put him on antivenin is a good sign. Hopefully he'll just have a good story to tell for the rest of his life.

One of our high school cheerleaders go bitten by numerous rattlers in a porta-potty in POC. Just a year or so after graduation. Been a long time now.

The islands in our bays are loaded with rattlesnakes. Walking through grass to get to a back marsh is a lot more risky than most know. The only reason it doesn't happen more often, I think, is that not many people are willing to attempt the crossing. But the whole coast has them in decent numbers.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Bad news. Praying for him and a quick recovery.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Prayers sent....

Drifter


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I sure hope things are going good for him. Prayers sent.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow, was out and about a few days and missed this thread. Glad to see your son is out if the hospital. Also thanks for posting. It could of happened to anyone. There was a lot of information how and what to expect in case one of us encounter the same ordeal. Prayer for a continued recovery.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad he's out and doing better.


----------

